# Facebook for Business - Social Media Advertising



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I thought it would be a good idea to have a thread that gets into the topic of social media in business, how each of us use it, and what benefits we have found from it. I personally believe (along with many others) that social media is the biggest thing in branding/marketing since the internet. Its a must for any company at this point.

Each of us can post our company's page, exchange ideas on social media marketing and branding, and see/follow what others are doing with it.

Personally, I run several paid facebook ad campaigns for my two most important pages. I have began to understand the concept behind it a lot more as of late, and have been able to begin engaging the audience slightly more. I still use the word "slightly" because much of my "likes" are not customers or prospects, which is what I am working on with the paid ads. The ads have been working for views (about 170 views a day with a $10. a day budget), and likes. The targeting of prospects with facebook's ad program is great. I am able to really narrow down exactly who I want to target based on age, location, and interests. Much like google adwords or yahoo behavioral targeting.

Here is a link to my main page

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Terra-Lawns-Landscaping/197904530216

Next is a link to my snow blowing page for DrivewaySnowblowing.com . This page is newer, so there are not a lot of pictures, likes, or activity yet.. But its a work in progress.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/DrivewaySnowBlowingcom/251658871541481

How do you guys use social media? Have you found benefits in being very active with it? Is there anyone else running paid ads? And most importantly, lets see everyones company's page (no, we don't want to see your personal one..).


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have started actively updating our Facebook page and also having a couple of different ads running. We are averaging a 100+ views a day. I am still having trouble getting people to "Like" the page as well. Have not quite figured out what would be a motivator for that.

I really like the ability to specifically target who views the ad. I have been getting some good reviews from people who "see us every where online".

http://www.facebook.com/ahlgrenlandscapingllc


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*We use FB too*

Yup we use it for our business also had so so response tho.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

cda817;1472390 said:


> I have started actively updating our Facebook page and also having a couple of different ads running. We are averaging a 100+ views a day. I am still having trouble getting people to "Like" the page as well. Have not quite figured out what would be a motivator for that.
> 
> I really like the ability to specifically target who views the ad. I have been getting some good reviews from people who "see us every where online".
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/ahlgrenlandscapingllc


Interesting, just checked it out you have a good page, pretty engaging. I've been studying a lot about creating a page that engages prospects enough to hold they're interest. Some larger companies (wal-mart, coca-cola, target, etc..) have very engaging posts, granted they have 40 million + people following it...

The timeline format is also great for businesses to display your companies history. This is something I still need to work on and update but you can make it go back to the beginning of you company, posting stories and photos from the start. Wal-Mart has a great example of this, going all the way back to the founding of it. Gives customers a good company history in a way most websites can't.

The other key thing that makes facebook ads so unique is that people visit they're facebook's everyday, multiple times a day, all week. You will never get anyone to visit your website everyday, but they will see your ad on facebook everyday. Also it becomes a lot easier and more likely for someone to click on the link to your facebook page while on the site browsing anyways, than it is for someone to type in your address and visit your site. I see the trend leaning towards facebook becoming the hub of peoples everyday digital life. They will become less and less likely to want to leave that facebook "bubble" while on the web, with the more information and resources that become available on there. The new human directory if you will. With all the new apps, news feeds, and other services the site is releasing, it is more and more becoming peoples "go to place" for all aspects they're digital life. Personally, its a bit scary. But business/advertising wise, its revolutionary.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I have had mine for a while, I don't pay for adds yet, just haven't pulled the trigger and wasn't sure if it would actually work. I looked at you guys pages and mine is nowhere near...I am trying to get better at it somehow.

https://www.facebook.com/MMDLC


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

cda817;1472390 said:


> I have started actively updating our Facebook page and also having a couple of different ads running. We are averaging a 100+ views a day. I am still having trouble getting people to "Like" the page as well. Have not quite figured out what would be a motivator for that.
> 
> I really like the ability to specifically target who views the ad. I have been getting some good reviews from people who "see us every where online".
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/ahlgrenlandscapingllc


The way we get people to like our page here at my car dealership is to take their picture with their new car and post it on our site, I always let them know that if they like our page i will tag them in it. You could do something similar if you do resi accounts, who wouldn't want a picture of their house on FB looking all nice with a fresh mow or new landscaping or whatever.. even if they just like the picture all of there friends will see your post and name. Just food for thought, we do a very good job on Fb and thats just one of the ways we get new "likes". 
The other thing we do is find a local charity or good cause that needs donations, we pay $1 for every new "like between this date and that date. Most of your current "fans" on Fb will share your post to help raise money without spending any themselves. Plus it puts yor company in a good light with the community and you get to do something good while helping your business.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/pages/Cedar-Grounds-Maintenance-Inc/196532157045050

Here is us....


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

merrimacmill;1472492 said:


> Interesting, just checked it out you have a good page, pretty engaging. I've been studying a lot about creating a page that engages prospects enough to hold they're interest. Some larger companies (wal-mart, coca-cola, target, etc..) have very engaging posts, granted they have 40 million + people following it...
> 
> The timeline format is also great for businesses to display your companies history. This is something I still need to work on and update but you can make it go back to the beginning of you company, posting stories and photos from the start. Wal-Mart has a great example of this, going all the way back to the founding of it. Gives customers a good company history in a way most websites can't.
> 
> The other key thing that makes facebook ads so unique is that people visit they're facebook's everyday, multiple times a day, all week. You will never get anyone to visit your website everyday, but they will see your ad on facebook everyday. Also it becomes a lot easier and more likely for someone to click on the link to your facebook page while on the site browsing anyways, than it is for someone to type in your address and visit your site. I see the trend leaning towards facebook becoming the hub of peoples everyday digital life. They will become less and less likely to want to leave that facebook "bubble" while on the web, with the more information and resources that become available on there. The new human directory if you will. With all the new apps, news feeds, and other services the site is releasing, it is more and more becoming peoples "go to place" for all aspects they're digital life. Personally, its a bit scary. But business/advertising wise, its revolutionary.


I completely agree. Facebook is transitioning to a one stop shop, and with the older generations starting to embrace it as well it will only gain in credibility. I think part of the problem is that many of the people who are 40+ still see it as a haven for the young people, and are slow in utilizing it as a way to engage with a contractor.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I have been maintaining a facebook page for a while. I have 70+likes, I add content once or twice a week, including weather updates, what our crews are working on, seasonal suggestions for landscaping, etc. 

Mainly the people that "like" the page are people that are my personal friends on facebook. I have a few randoms, or people I don't know, but they seem to be from out of state. I advertise to new customers that they can "find us on facebook", none have though. I guess I should start including a line on the bottom of invoices to get current customers to take a look, but we are close to 100% commercial so I'm not sure they would even care to.

One thing I do like is that one a google search for our company name, the facebook page shows up #1. This is probably the most valuable part of the facebook page in my mind.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Good Thread!! I just started a facebook page a few weeks ago. Being that it is spring and all we do is snow/ice management, there hasn't been much activity on it yet. You are welcome to check it out if you like, www.facebook.com/afterhourssnowplowing . I suspect that I will post more as the next winter season approaches


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

I gave all of you on here a "like" since non of you operate close to me and even if so I wouldn't have an issue.
Rather know who you compete with or against


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Social media is very strong in marketing. Boss used it brilliantly for the DXT release.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

cda817;1472530 said:


> I think part of the problem is that many of the people who are 40+ still see it as a haven for the young people, and are slow in utilizing it as a way to engage with a contractor.


I disagree.

From a business standpoint, I see no need waste time on it. Just like I see no need to waste time(& money) advertising in the phone book, newspaper, etc.,

Btw, If anyone wants to engage with me, the contractor, they can easily do that thru our website, email or via phone.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Advertising in the phone book is a waste of money. Was spending $8400 a year for some small adds. Never did it pay for itself. Glad T stopped listening to the pushy yellow pages rep.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Here is my page.

www.facebook.com/bmwastewater

I ran about 400 bucks worth of facebook ads. I got 1 pump job from it. at 225. So i stop the ads. It didnt pay for me.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Here is my page, I'll like whoever likes me.

http://www.facebook.com/jgdhandyman

Having a facebook page is usefull, but it wont make you rich. Like a tool or everything else if you know how to use it properly it will be more effective then using it inproperly.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Make sure you like me as your business so I know what company to like back. To do that click on the little down arrow in the very top right corner & click use facebook as you company name. That way your posts are under your company name & I can find you to return like.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

This is a great topic. We started our facebook for my summer work. We are starting to use Facebook to update customers with the day to day stuff. We are hoping that customers will get a taste of some the stuff we do in more detail. We are gonna offer specials and giveaways to people that like us and post on our wall. Stuff like hats and t shirts. There is so much info that can't go on a website. Facebook is great for that. Here is our page. Www.facebook.com/SullivanSeptic


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

FB has been a HUGE part of my marketing. I worked all winter from FB referrals and friends and family, This season alone Half my work so far has been in some way related to FB. 

80% of the time potential customers are already on FB, I always send them to my page to see pics and see what people have wrote about me.


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't see it yielding much results as most use it to see what the people they used to sleep with are up to. In order to truly have effective marketing you have to know where your market is. What do they read. willing to be what they are reading is not on Facebook.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

First book storm of the season and I had been updating my facebook business page two days prior which worked out great, we picked up two accounts and several page friends shared the page.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have been alot better at using facebook for business. It started slow but is starting to become worthwhile.
Our page www.facebook/cclawnsinc


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

link dont work


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Forgot the.com www.Facebook. com/cclawnsinc


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

The limited effort I've put into it has yielded a few jobs. I run out of ideas of what to post.

www.facebook.com/outdoorsunlimited


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

Just a warning about Facebook ads, i tried advertising on Facebook for about a year with a fairly specific target market (about 20-30,000 people). I was finding that my budget was getting maxed out every month so i changed the targeting so that only 2-300 people would see the ad, the budget still maxed out so i looked it up. Facebook has a huge problem with bogus clicks coming from bots. Check out these articles:

http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-advertisers-invalid-click-class-action-lawsuit-2012-10

http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-accused-of-click-fraud-by-advertiser-2012-7

http://techcrunch.com/2009/06/26/facebook-click-fraud-101/

Google adwords is a much better bang for the buck, i got zero in business from Facebook and thousands from Google for the same amount spent.


----------



## Leon1778 (Feb 6, 2013)

How i can do a google advertising??? How much will be?? Can some one help me with that???


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Leon1778;1593637 said:


> How i can do a google advertising??? How much will be?? Can some one help me with that???


I Used to do google ad words. I did get some work from it. It was around 300/month. But now i use ATT for all my advertising. Im number one in the yellowpages.com in my area and they do google, yahoo and bing adwords for me. I also have a postcard program with them and it runs me 498.00/month.

Just google - google adwords and it tells you step by step on how to set it up.


----------

